# Buck enoblement points



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So I recently got a buck. I know he had several points and 2 passed inspections. 
I was reading up if he has passed 2 inspections how many points does he need to be enobled? Also how can I tell how many points my back has?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Easiest way for points is abga online. 36 individual and 3 from progeny are what's posted.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you! I couldn't find that


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You say "are what's posted" does that mean there could be more points that aren't listed? How would I find out about them? I'm new to the whole point thing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As you can see from NWIndiana's post, this buck was shown this last summer. You have a show buck! He is pretty.

Your buck will need 80 total, inspected, ABGA points. Right now he has 36. The three progeny point don't count yet since that animal hasn't been inspected. They have to be 10 months old to inspect. 

Ennoblement Requirements
Passed visual inspection
A combined total of eighty (80) points from subject animal and progeny is required for ennoblement
Minimum number of progeny required to pass visual inspection is 3
Minimum ABGA points earned by each individual inspected progeny is 5
Minimum points from the total of 3 or more visually inspected progeny is 30
The animal can not contribute more than 50 points toward its’ own ennoblement


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

If he was shown recently as in the past couple months there is a chance a show hasn't submitted results yet and if he did well at those he could have more. Only way to find out is ask the breeder you bought him from or be patient and see if anymore get posted. The show has to send them to abga, then abga posts them. some shows take longer than others to submit results.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> The animal can not contribute more than 50 points toward its' own ennoblement


Thank you for all the information!

So he would need the other 30 points from his kids?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Thank you for all the information!
> 
> So he would need the other 30 points from his kids?


IF, he were to make 14 more points of his own. And the 30 kid points must come from three different kids that are inspected. And the those kids have to have at least 5 points to count.

It still has to equal 80.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for yalls help! So much information I didn't know! First off I thought he had to have 100 points to be enobled


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there any way I can look up his points without my membership code? It's sitting at home and I'm in huston and wanted to look up his points for his old owner who dosent have his membership number on hand either.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You can.  Just go to the ABGA website, navigate to the "resources" tab, and choose "find ABGA goats and pedigrees". His points should be listed.


----------

